# NBC Sports gone?



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

NBC Sports, CH 205 has been replaced with just a generic "SXM Sports" logo and redirected to the channel where the guy reads the upcoming live games schedule. First thought it was just for the weekend, as many channels go down to clear space for live sports, but it continues today. 

Apparently dropped?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

SamC said:


> NBC Sports, CH 205 has been replaced with just a generic "SXM Sports" logo and redirected to the channel where the guy reads the upcoming live games schedule. First thought it was just for the weekend, as many channels go down to clear space for live sports, but it continues today.
> 
> Apparently dropped?


Edit: My bad. Totally missed the forum this was in.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The SiriusXM website still has NBC Sports listed as channel 205 (SiriusXM satellite service, not DIRECTV service).

I'm not near my radio, so I can't check to see what I am receiving.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It still has it listed, but the https://www.siriusxm.com/nbcsportsradio URL that the lineup links to is now dead, and if you go to the program guide and scroll down to 205 the schedule just has an all day block titled "SiriusXM" instead of the NBC Sports Radio schedule.

EDIT: They now updated the lineup on their website and removed 205 entirely


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Finally got a reply (clearly written by a person for whom English is not his/her first language) from SXM. NBC Sports has been dropped and will not return. 

It was very NFL centric, and there is already a full time NFL Channel, and it had almost nothing to do with the TV NBC at all, but still losing a channel is a bad thing.


----------

